# Has anyone ever tried spybubble on an iPhone?



## Mary1214 (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried spybubble on an iPhone? If so, is it detectable, deletable, and worth it?


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

You can try iPhone Spy, it is a hybrid software/service which allows you to monitor your iPhone in real time.


----------



## wodenwilkes (Mar 23, 2013)

yes spybuble is a cheap solution for iphone spy.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

ikeymonitor, a piece of spy software developed preferably for iOS device, especially for iPhone. Undetectable but you have to pay for it.


----------

